# simple front sway bar question



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Installing a new sway bar on my 66. Do I only grease the housing to the bushing (via the zerk fitting) on the sway bar mount or is lubrication also needed between the bar itself and the bushing?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

poly?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

O52 said:


> poly?


Yes, it is a UMI bar with red poly bushings.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have always added dielectric or full synthetic grease to all sides of any poly sway bushings I have installed. It helps keep the squeaking to a minimum.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Sick467 said:


> I have always added dielectric or full synthetic grease to all sides of any poly sway bushings I have installed. It helps keep the squeaking to a minimum.


great, thanks. Squeaks are bad!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

got it done. no more drifting around at above 40mph. nice improvement. 

dying to do a quick steering box changeover (a la jeep grand cherokee), but gonna drive the car a while first.


----------

